

Ask HN: How do you sell unmarketable products? - mindgap


======
quotient
Don't. Preserve your dignity and integrity as a creator by either improving
your product such that it has some qualities making it marketable, or by
scrapping it altogether.

Maybe my personal stance on this is somewhat extreme, but I think that selling
products that are essentially garbage is simple exploitation, ethically
reprehensible and adding marginally to the set of problems afflicting our
species. Focus on making the world a better place.

~~~
trevelyan
No lack of dignity in doing things for the sake of doing them. The way these
projects tend to support themselves is by getting word of mouth along with
decent positioning in various distribution channels where people will actively
seek them out.

